# anyone read anything good lately?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just finished reading Swan Song by Robert McCammon and it was excellent. Now Im looking for something to else to read, suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually no, what I've finished lately one was fun, one was depressing and long, one was boring. None were excellent. But I have 3 new ones hold request from the library and a 50% off borders coupon. So bring on the suggestions.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish I had something to recommend.. What kind of genres do you usually read? 

I read horror/suspense/sci-fi but I will read anything really.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

If you like true stories, I'd recommend "Endurance". It's the story of Earnest Shackleton's 1917 adventure to Antarctica. They were stranded down there over 18 months and Shackleton brought all 28 men back alive. They enede up rowing over 800 miles in 20' open boats. All I can say is it is an enthralling story. There are many pictures of the ordeal as one man was a photographer and Shackleton made everyone keep a diary. Google "Endurance" and you will get a taste.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Roger Zelazny's Amber series is a good one


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

If you like sci-fi, check out Stranger in a Strange Land by Heinlein. Also if you're into music check out Eric Clapton's autobiography. Those were a couple good ones I read this summer. I also read Shutter Island and it was really similar to the movie but a good read.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

BV77 I will look that up it sounds cool. Devin sounds good I will look that up too, Im heading to borders and then my local library soon so.

Corwin I haven't read that but it sounds familiar.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats old, but now I know why "corwin" sounds familiar. Name of the main character. Short, little, well-written, action-packed books. I second the recommendation. Should be easy to find in a library or used book store. New printings seem to be mult-book compilations. 

Anything by Heinlein. Also old (died in 1988) so try the library. 

I read "The Sleeping Beauty" by Lackey. A light funny fairly-tale romp. Best of the lot lately. Ok from the library, but not good enough to buy.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol yeah my parents were big fans of the series and inadvertently wound up naming me after the main character


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

ha ha! Corwin.. (not laughing at your name)


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Jurassic Park the first book, is a good sci-fi book.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yes both the jurassic parks were excellent books. Leaps and bounds better than the movies IMO, though i still like the movies


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have read the jurrasic park books, and yes they are better than the movies. Which says something because I never thought the movies were bad at all.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've always been a huge Tolkien fan, so I'd recommend anything by him. If you're not looking to read the trilogy or anything Lord of the Rings related, he's got a really short book called Roverandom that he wrote as an explanation to his son about what happened to his little toy dog. Believe it or not, it's actually a really good book. I've read it 3 times now. If you can find it, give it a shot.


----------

